# peep sight height



## logman72

i am a traditional shooter, trying to learn to set up a compound and am wondering what's the average distance from the knocking point to the peep.


----------



## lbbf

Really depends on the shooter. My understanding is that they should draw the bow with their eyes closed, find their anchor point then open their eyes. That is where the peep should be.


----------



## logman72

*peep*

i did that, and my peep is 6.5 inches above the top of the string loop. isnt this higher than most?


----------



## SteveHolt

My guess is that the peep, at full draw, should be in line with the sight ring. If you sight is high, your peep will be high - or you will end up raising the sight to match your peep as you adjust for shots further out.

I've been through that already. I ran out of pin room because my peep was too low. I actually just quit paying attention to the distance from my nock point to the peep. It is all in how the line from your eye to the pins parallels the arrow flight.

In my rookie opinion......


----------



## logman72

i am having a problem because my peep is high, therefore my sight is as high as it goes, and my 20 yard pin is as high as it goes within the pin guard. but, if i lower my peep, it just isnt comfortable.


----------



## SteveHolt

I would prefer to have your problem than the one I had. If your pin at 20 is accurate, then you have lots of room for the subsequent pins as you go farther out.

My problem was just the opposite. My first pin was dead center and out further, I ran out of room to go down.

If you would find a good archer in your area, have him look at your form at full draw and see if you can correct anything in your form. If so, that could well change where you want your peep to be.

Good luck....

Or go to no-peep and eliminate the whole problem.


----------



## logman72

*peep*

problem is... i am out of room ar the top! the sight is as high as it goes, and so is the pin, and i am about 8 inches high at 20 yards.


----------



## Ice Fighter

Eyes closed that is how I set my peep. Then I set my center pin in the center of my pin guard and sight it in at desired range. Then set the rest this centers pins and dose not put pins on one end with on room for ajustment.


----------



## LEADWORKS

logman, 6.5 inches is a bit high.

You are probably anchoring too low on your face, or :cringe: neck. Traditional shooters often use a very low anchor point compared to compound. You might consider lowering your peep back down to a reasonable distance, say 5-3/4 to 6 inches to start. Then anchor higher on your face. It will feel weird at first, but after awhile the new anchor position will start to feel more natural. If you can post side view photos of you at full draw, that would help.


----------



## logman72

*peep*

i think youre right about anchoring too low, but after years with a recurve, it just feels right. thanks for the help!


----------



## spec

Just measured mine- its 5 1/4 from nocking point. Mine was set too high as well and when I changed peeps(different pro-shop) I did the eys closed thing and my shooting is more accurate and more "natural". Befroe it seemed like I had to strain to find peep, then pin, then target. Now I basically panchor and my pin and peep are already aligned.


----------



## floxy

I'm trying to set my peep height as well. The eyes closed method seems to work well.

Doesn't draw length have an impact on this? If the same person is pulling back a 28" and 30" draw bow the 30" draw would seem to have a higher peep (above the nock) versus the 28" draw. Is this correct? It seems like it would be since the longer draw would cause an anchor point further back and your eye would be lined up higher on the string.

When adjusting a peep how many adjustments did it take you to get it "perfect?"


----------



## LEADWORKS

floxy said:


> Doesn't draw length have an impact on this? If the same person is pulling back a 28" and 30" draw bow the 30" draw would seem to have a higher peep (above the nock) versus the 28" draw. Is this correct? It seems like it would be since the longer draw would cause an anchor point further back and your eye would be lined up higher on the string.
> 
> When adjusting a peep how many adjustments did it take you to get it "perfect?"


Yup, you're exactly right. What also will make a difference is the axle to axle length of the bow; the shorter the axle to axle, the sharper the string angle, so the peep will be further up the string from the nock. Because of this, your peep distance from the nock will change on different bows, but what won't normally change is the actual true height of the peep measured at full draw from the peep straight down to the arrow shaft below. 

I draw at about 30-1/4" to 30-1/2" right now, and my peep is at about 5-3/4 inches above the top of the nock point on a 38" axle to axle bow. Now that I have my form squared away and consistent, it doesn't take me long at all to get the peep height set correctly, but when I was struggling trying to find the correct head and anchor position, I changed my peep constantly, it was a nightmare.


----------



## logman72

*peep*

that helps me alot. my peep is over 6 inches, but my bow is a high country tssr which a very short bow. i lowered my peep, but had to change my anchor point. i want to touch the end of my nose with the string...but now, the string is on the side of my nose. unsure yet if this will affect accuracy


----------



## IChim2

On 3 of my Dartons and my new Truth bow they all come out the same.--5 1/2 inches from the top knot of D-loop to the center of my meta peep and than i adjust my sights to ny peep---up or down till their centered.


----------



## Terry A

*Setting Peep*

The VCR tape I purchased Apple Archery Products, called "Basic Bow Tuning and set Up"! I got it when I bought my first bow and it has some real good tips in it on setting up your bow . That couple on OUtdoor Channel, Vickie and Ralph Cancurello, are in the tape. I go and look at it when Im not sure or dont remember, at my age that happens more & more. I got it from Keystone country Store in Pa but you can probably get one at any online archery place


----------



## Bowtechprodigy7

SteveHolt said:


> I would prefer to have your problem than the one I had. If your pin at 20 is accurate, then you have lots of room for the subsequent pins as you go farther out.
> 
> My problem was just the opposite. My first pin was dead center and out further, I ran out of room to go down.
> 
> If you would find a good archer in your area, have him look at your form at full draw and see if you can correct anything in your form. If so, that could well change where you want your peep to be.
> 
> Good luck....
> 
> Or go to no-peep and eliminate the whole problem.


I have the same problem as you, I have a 7 pin micro adjustable and everything is pushed all the way down, how can I fix this ?


----------



## mdewitt71

for me, Center of Peep to Center of D-Loop depends on the ATA of the bow. 

35" ATA bow is 6 inches dead on. 
33.25" ATA bow 5 7/8"
32" ATA bow is about 5 3/4"


----------



## switchback7595

i am having a problem because my peep is high, therefore my sight is as high as it goes, and my 20 yard pin is as high as it goes within the pin guard. but, if i lower my peep, it just isnt comfortable.


When I switched to release and compound After shooting recurve/ fingers I was told that nose to string while at full draw but on paper I was able to shoot great but at moment of truth I shot a foot over the back of more than one buck. Prob was I tucked into peep tilting my head to get I to peep but when a deer came into the equation my years of instink shooting took over. I have 6 1/2 above d loop and Anchor index knuckle behind my ear nose 1/2 from string and shoot gnat $#!+ out of a cotton ball this way. I say set up you bow peep how ever you feel most comfortable for you tweeking as you go.


----------

